

Show HN: Dominus - dan335

Dominus is a multiplayer browser strategy game. The first test game just went up. Please help test it out.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dominusgame.net&#x2F;<p>The basic idea is everyone has a castle. If you attack someone&#x27;s castle and win then they become your vassal and send you 25% of their income. This includes income from their vassals. If everyone in the game is your vassal or a vassal of your vassal then you are winning the game.<p>Made with Meteor.
======
dang
Non-url posts are penalized, so you'd be better off submitting this with a
url. You can always add the text description as a comment on the new thread.
Good luck!

~~~
dan335
Ok, thanks for the tip.

